

What will happen to our food supply in 10 years? - lini
http://blogs.forbes.com/csr/2010/09/28/the-future-of-food/

======
luu
_The Forbes 2020 team of experts and authors predicts that by the year 2018,
20% of all food consumed in U.S. cities will come from rooftop and parking lot
farms. Read that again: 20% of all food in the US._

Has anyone read the full report? That claim seems incredible, in both senses
of the word, and I'm curious what their line of reasoning was.

------
hugh3
Strikes me more as garden-variety fearmongering than anything useful.

